# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Celebrity Reflection

## pantelis2009

Στις 12 Αυγούστου 2012 άνοιξαν οι πόρτες απο το ναυπηγείο Papenburg και το νεότευκτο Celebrity Reflection έκανε την παρθενική του εμφάνιση.
Να είναι καλά οι Γερμανοί καραβολάτρες για όλα τα ωραία που μας έδειξαν.
Είναι πολυτελέστερο εσωτερικά απο τα προηγούμενα 4 αδέλφια του και διαθέτη 1 όροφο περισσότερο. Μου δώθηκε η ευκαιρία και στην παρθενική του άφιξη στον Πειραιά (στις 10/11/2012) το επισκεύτηκα και στην πορεία θα έχουμε και φωτο απο το υπέροχο εσωτερικό του.
Ας αρχίσουμε με βίντεο απο την έξοδο του απο το ναυπηγείο, όπου πολλοί είχαν πάει με τα τροχόσπιτα τους γαι να το παρακολουθήσουν.
Στο 2ο βίντεο οι τεράστιοι γερανοί μεταφέρουν το P/K Delfzul (πάνω απο το πλοίο) απο την πρίμη στην πλώρη για να βοηθήσει στην έξοδο του.
Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των κρουαζιερόπλοιων.
Υ.Γ Παρακαλώ τους mond να ανοίξουν το θέμα του πλοίου και όλους εσας να ανεβάσετε ότι έχετε για το πλοίο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο μπορούμε να δούμε την παρθενική αφιξη του πλοιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια




Ειχα την ευκαιρια να βρεθω στα ενδοτερα του πλοιου μιας και ενας γνωστος μου δουλευε μεσα... την ιδια μερα βεβαια ειχα την ευκαιρια να γνωρισω απο κοντα και τον κυριο pantelis2009  :Surprised:  . 


Φωτογραφιες απο την επισκεψη στα ενδοτερα του πλοιου εδω

----------


## manolisfissas

Η αυξήσει του REFLECTION στον Πειραιά στης 10-11-12  :Smile: 


REFLECTION 10-11-12.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη μας παρέα........νεαρέ φίλε. :Surprised: 
Ας δούμε το τελευταίο κομμάτι της πλώρης, την ώρα που ο γερανός του ναυπηγείου το φέρνει και κουμπώνει με ακρίβεια στη θέση του.

----------


## ιθακη

και ιδού από πού πήρε το όνομά του το Reflection....

reflection.jpg

Αντανάκλαση όνομα και πράμα....Στις 10-11-12 κατά την παρθενική του άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλα 2 βίντεο απο το ναυπηγείο.
.Αφού βγήκε από το ναυπηγείο, η τεράστια πόρτα έκλεισε (προφανώς μπήκε μέσα το πρώτο κομμάτι από το νέο πλοίο που θα κατασκευαστεί  …..όπως έχω δει σε άλλο video),  το πλοίο πλαγιοδέθηκε και οι δουλειές συνεχίζονται.
Μία μεγάλη φιέστα γίνετε κάθε 2 περίπου χρόνια έξω από το ναυπηγείο και στη συνέχεια κατά μήκος του ποταμού EMS, από πολλούς καραβολάτρες που φτάνουν με το τροχόσπιτα τους, τα ΙΧ, τα ποδήλατα, μέχρι και αεροπλάνα πετούν για να δουν το  νέο πλοίο.
Να πούμε βέβαια ότι το πλοίο απο τις 01/12/2012 είναι στο Μαϊάμι.

----------


## manolisfissas

To ένατο κατάστρωμα του  REFLECTION  :Surprised: 




CELEBRITY REFLECTION 10-11-2012 01.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## proussos

*Στην παρθενική του άφιξη στην Ελλάδα...Μύκονος 31/10/2012 !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλοί καραβολάτρες με φωτογραφικές και κάμερες (να είναι καλά), μας δείχνουν το ξεκίνημα του Celebrity Reflection να βγει από τον ποταμό Ems. Για να ξεκινήσει αυτή η προσπάθεια έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και οι κατάλληλες καιρικές συνθήκες, δηλαδή άπνοια και πλημμυρίδα για να μην βρει. Η προσπάθεια αυτή απ’ ότι έμαθα από φίλο που είναι μέσα, κρατά περίπου 10 ώρες. Τα ρυμουλκά το οδηγούν με την πρύμνη, ενώ όπως βλέπουμε μεγάλοι γερανοί αφαιρούν τα τμήματα των σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών που περνούν από το ποτάμι και μόλις το πλοίο περάσει τα ξανά τοποθετούν. Επίσης βλέπουμε λίγο από γέφυρα, μηχανοστάσιο, control room και τα καλορίζικα σε διάφορες γλώσσες και τα Ελληνικά από μέλη του πληρώματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και λίγο απο μέσα, μιά που στάθηκα τυχερός και μπήκα.
Ο τελευταίος όροφος, οι πισίνες και η πλώρη με το ελικοδρόμιο.

CELEBRITY REFLECTION 32 10-11-2012.jpgCELEBRITY REFLECTION 40 10-11-2012.jpgCELEBRITY REFLECTION 44 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Να δούμε και μια φώτο τις πισίνες και τα SPA :02.47-Ηρεμία:


CELEBRITY REFLECTION 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την θέα στο αίθριο και τα διάφορα πατώματα μέσα απο το ασανσέρ και το δίπατο εστιατόριο.

CELEBRITY REFLECTION 61 10-11-2012.jpgCELEBRITY REFLECTION 83 10-11-2012.jpgCELEBRITY REFLECTION 84 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

Διανυκτέρευση στον Πειραιά στις 10/11 κατά την παρθενική του επίσκεψη!!!!! Για τον Πέτρο, τον Παντελή και τους Solstice fans!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν διανυκτέρευσε, απλά υπήρχε κάποιο τεχνικό μικροπροβληματάκι και απέπλευσε κατα τις 02.00 π.μ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αν θυμάμαι  γύρω στις 5 έφυγε. Στο πλήρωμα,δηλαδή όσους είχαν συγγενείς. Αθήνα,  είχαν πει να γυρίσουν στις 23.00

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ακριβώς! 5 παρά κάτι το πρωί αναχώρησε και συναντήθηκε με τη Divina!! Δε μπορούσε να κάτσει λίγο ακόμα να με περιμένει να κατέβω..!  :Pride:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ακριβώς! 5 παρά κάτι το πρωί αναχώρησε και συναντήθηκε με τη Divina!! Δε μπορούσε να κάτσει λίγο ακόμα να με περιμένει να κατέβω..!


παλι καλα που δε με περιμενε και εμενα  :Razz:  

Μαλιστα επειδη θα πηγαινε Βαλλετα μετα ,αποφασισαν να το καθυστερησουν λιγο..αμα εφευγε την προκαθορισμενη συμφωνα με τον ΟΛΠ ωρα ,θα επρεπε να φαει κοντα 2 μερες εν πλω...πηγαινοντας σαν βαρκα με κουπια :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## manolisfissas

Μηπως ξέρει κάνεις πότε θα έρθει το CELEBRITY REFLECTION στον Πειραιά.  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## MarkCretai

Στις 14 Μαΐου αν κάνω σωστά τις προσθέσεις

(*6 Μαίου* ξεκινάει κρουαζιέρα από Ρώμη για Σαντορίνη-Μύκονο-Κων/λη-Κουσάντασι-*Πειραιά (Day 9)*-Νάπολη

----------


## manolisfissas

> Στις 14 Μαΐου αν κάνω σωστά τις προσθέσεις
> 
> (*6 Μαίου* ξεκινάει κρουαζιέρα από Ρώμη για Σαντορίνη-Μύκονο-Κων/λη-Κουσάντασι-*Πειραιά (Day 9)*-Νάπολη


ΣΕ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου  MarkCretai.  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Markcretai παρα πανω το CELEBRITY REFLECTION είναι σήμερα στη Σαντορίνη, στην πρώτη του επίσκεψη σε Ελληνικό νησί για το 2013. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο το ferry boat της Σαλαμίνας στις 10-11-2012 στο πράσινο του Πειραιά.
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

CELEBRITY REFLECTION 108 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ως συνεπης ανταποκριτης, να μια σημερινη φωτο του Reflection απο Σαντορινη.

----------


## Aquaman

Σορρυ παιδες,κατα λαθος ανεβασα το χθεσινο Silhouette...το διορθωνω με μια φωτο του Reflection, που μου στηθηκε αρκετα γεωμετρικα.

----------


## proussos

> Σορρυ παιδες,κατα λαθος ανεβασα το χθεσινο Silhouette...το διορθωνω με μια φωτο του Reflection, που μου στηθηκε αρκετα γεωμετρικα.


Με το συμπάθειο κι όλας...αυτό δεν είναι γεωμετρία...είναι στήσιμο στα τέσσερα...ή μήπως στα γόνατα...??? :Mask:

----------


## Aquaman

Ετσι φιλε proussos : η απολυτη τσοντα για τον φωτογραφο,χεχε.

----------


## leo85

Η Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Reflection από των Πειραιά.

CELEPRITY REFLECTION 14-05-2013 01.gif CELEPRITY REFLECTION 14-05-2013 02.gif CELEPRITY REFLECTION 14-05-2013 03.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το CELEBRITY REFLECTION  είναι πάλη στον Πειραιά, για όσους δεν πρόλαβαν να πάνε την προηγούμενη φορά και τώρα  μπορούν να πάνε.    :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά, Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

CELEBRITY REFLECTION 20 05-2013.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Πριν κανα δυο εβδομαδες στη Σαντορινη.

----------


## leo85

> Πριν κανα δυο εβδομαδες στη Σαντορινη.


¶πλα ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Aquaman

Χαρα μου να μοιραζομαστε τις φωτογραφιες εδω μεσα!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το CELEBRITY REFLECTION  στις τέσσερις του μηνός θα είναι στον Πειραιά. Μπορείτε να πάτε να το δείτε στης 20-05-2013.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Σχεδον νυχτα στη Σαντορινη και το Reflection αποδεικνυεται ονομα και πραγμα σε πληρη φωτισμο.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Σχεδον νυχτα στη Σαντορινη και το Reflection αποδεικνυεται ονομα και πραγμα σε πληρη φωτισμο.


Δεν θα πω τίποτα!!!  :Sour:

----------


## Aquaman

Ενταξει ρε Ηλια, μη μας λες  :Razz:

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Aquaman  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ενταξει ρε Ηλια, μη μας λες


Δεν μου λες, τους πήρες τηλέφωνο να ανάψουν τα φώτα?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Aquaman

Ευχαριστω Μανωλη.
Ηλια δεν πηρα τηλ,απλα εκανα αναπ στον καπετανιο και τον ηλεκτρολογο του πλοιου  :Razz:

----------


## Aquaman

Μια φωτογραφια που με παιδεψε ενα μισαωρο μεχρι να πετυχω αυτο που ηθελα.Χθες στην Σαντορινη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   Celebrity Reflection  στο λιμανι της    Μυκονου   5-7-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9879LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το CELEBRITY REFLECTION είναι πάλη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όποιος δεν το έχει φώτο μπορεί να πάει τώρα.  :Surprised:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σαντορίνη 05-09-2013.reflection (2).jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το CELEBRITY REFLECTION κατά την αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά.


CELEBRITY REFLECTION 1-7-2014 01.gif CELEBRITY REFLECTION 1-7-2014 02.gif.

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 20-06-14.P1010746.jpgP1010748.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απολαμβάνοντας τη χλιδή στο εσωτερικό του. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

CELEBRITY REFLECTION 63 10-11-2012.jpg CELEBRITY REFLECTION 67 10-11-2012.jpg CELEBRITY REFLECTION 68 10-11-2012.jpg CELEBRITY REFLECTION 71 10-11-2012.jpg CELEBRITY REFLECTION 80 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετικές φίλε Παντελη!!πραγματικά χλιδή!

----------


## anant

CELEBRITY REFLECTION.jpg
29/07/14 Αγιος Δημητριος Σαμος

----------


## giorgos....

Το θηρίο της Celebrity στη Σαντορίνη
Celebrity Reflection.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλησπέρα μήπως ξέρετε πότε θα μας επισκεφτεί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το αγαπημένο μας πλοίο. ;-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα είναι στον Πειραιά 28/08 μαζί με το Equinox, για πρώτη φορά και τα δύο μαζί.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση φίλε pantelis2009.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Celebrity Reflection      _ _στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 5-5-2015

_DSCN0545ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0546ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από Μύκονο.P1010923.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Celebrity Reflection στο μεγαλο λιμανι  7-7-2015

_DSCN0140ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0086ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## george123

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες όπως πάντα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Celebrity Reflection * _σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια

_DSCN0929ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Το Celebrity Reflection στον Πειραιά 5/8
DSC01533.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε πρώτες πρωινές ώρες χθες, το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.,  από τον Πλοίαρχο του Κ/Ζ  ''CELEBRITY REFLECTION'' σημαίας Μάλτας, για πτώση στη θάλασσα 36χρονου αλλοδαπού, μέλους του πληρώματος, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή βόρεια ν. Αστυπάλαιας.  
Υπό το συντονισμό του ΕΚΣΕΔ πραγματοποιήθηκαν έρευνες από  περιπολικό σκάφος Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ναυαγοσωστικό σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., παραπλέοντα πλοία, καθώς και από αεροσκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και ελικόπτερο Π.Α. προς εντοπισμό του ανωτέρω,  με αρνητικά αποτελέσματα.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ρόδου, καθώς το ''CELEBRITY REFLECTION'' κατέπλευσε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, στον οικείο λιμένα.
Οι έρευνες συνεχίζονται, ενώ τυχόν εξελίξεις θα γνωστοποιηθούν με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά.

Celebrity-Reflection-19-10-2018-.jpg 

19-10-2018

----------

